# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Không gian đầy tính nghệ thuật ở cafe Home - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cafe Home*
> 
> _192 Quán Thánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Home*


*Tuy mới mở, nhưng nhờ decor độc đáo, lạ mắt mà quán cà phê này nhanh chóng được “tăm tia”, trở thành điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng của giới trẻ và đặc biệt là nơi tạo ra những shot hình ấn tượng cho các cô nàng mê làm mẫu ảnh.*

Nằm ở đoạn gần cuối phố Quán Thánh, Home dễ dàng gây ấn tượng với người qua đường bởi nó là quán cà phê 4 tầng lừng lững nổi bật với sắc vàng tươi rực rỡ. Ngay từ cái tên, quán dường như đã muốn bộc lộ phong cách thiết kế độc đáo, có một không hai của mình.


Không chỉ đơn thuần là cảm giác thân thiện, gần gũi mà toàn bộ chi tiết trong không gian Home đều mô phỏng đúng như một ngôi nhà thực thụ. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc đến đây, bạn hoàn toàn có thể bất ngờ trước một khu vườn rực rỡ các loại hoa đua sắc; một phòng khách mang đậm nét cổ điển với lò sưởi, máy hát loa kèn, điện thoại quay số; một thư phòng phong phú với những cuốn sách đã bạc màu thời gian; một căn bếp xinh xắn mà cũng thật “tiện nghi”, sắm sửa đầy đủ dụng cụ nội trợ; và thậm chí là một buồng ngủ ấm cúng với giường êm, nệm ấm, tủ phấn điệu đà… Mỗi căn phòng mang tông màu chủ đạo khác nhau nhưng đều hướng tới lối thiết kế cổ điển pha chút hiện đại, nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế.

Có thể nói, nếu tách biệt từng chi tiết, Home không có những vật dụng trang trí quá cầu kì, đặc biệt nhưng nơi đây "ăn điểm" nhờ ý tưởng décor sáng tạo, mới mẻ gây nhiều hứng thú cho tất cả những ai lần đầu tiên đặt chân tới quán. Chẳng thế mà dù “khai sinh” chưa lâu, Home đã lọt tầm ngắm của khá nhiều bạn trẻ. Buổi tối là lúc quán đông khách nhất. Không chỉ thích ngồi trò chuyện với nhau trong một không gian “độc”, lạ, Home còn là nơi đặc biệt cho các vị khách đặc biệt là những “photographer” cùng “model”… nghiệp dư say sưa sáng tác và diễn.

Chắc hẳn căn bếp xinh xắn vừa mang hơi thở châu Âu cổ điển lại vừa pha chút sắc màu đáng yêu rất Hàn Quốc là nơi được ưu ái nhất. Căn phòng ấy thường được các “nghệ sĩ” khai thác triệt để ở mọi góc. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể chọn căn phòng trắng tinh tươm nằm trên tầng 2 – nơi có chiếc bàn phấn duyên dáng để các cô gái làm điệu và pose hình.

Điểm trừ duy nhất ở đây cũng là điều sẽ khiến teen ái ngại nhất, đó là giá cả. Quán trông rất trẻ trung, "xì tin" song giá không được mềm lắm. Các loại đồ uống đều ở mức giá trung bình từ 40.000 đồng trở lên, độ thơm ngon cũng như chất lượng pha chế chỉ đạt điểm trung bình. Nên nếu định tới đây "đập phá", teen cũng cần cân nhắc hầu bao của mình.



























> *Cafe Home*
> 
> _192 Quán Thánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Home*




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## rose

quán này đúng chất 'home' thật

----------


## lunas2

k gian đẹp quá

----------


## rose

không gian nhẹ nhàng, hiện đại có chút cổ điển

----------


## jhonnyboy

Giống như là đang nhà mình vậy
Tuyệt

----------


## lunaboom

Chúng tôi có 1 quán nữa cho các bạn tham khảo nè, điều đặc biệt ở quán là khi các bạn tới còn được giao lưu với người nước ngoài và đọc những cuốn sách vô cùng thú vị .Khi mệt mỏi hay buồn các bạn có thể tham khảo quán mình nhé, một không gian rất đẹp và riêng tư, hơn nữa còn là nơi để các bạn trút bầu tâm sự bằng cách thả hồn Minh vào những giai điệu của những bài hát đã làm bạn điên đảo hay tự thưởng cho mình những Bộ phim mới và hay nhất .Tất cả đều có tại LESH CAFE BOOK 31 giải phóng Hà Nội ( cạnh trường đại học xây dựng nha). * * *Đặc biệt đợt này quán mình đang có chưong trình giảm giá hát karaoke buổi sáng từ 120 -> 60k/ h, buổi tối từ 150 -> 90k/h * *Các Bác tham khảo tại đây nhé: Voucher giảm 60% cho phòng hát karaoke rất teen của LESH Cafe Book -60k/1 giờ. * * * * *THANKS SO MUCH^_^

----------


## littlelove

không gian yên tĩnh nhỉ

----------


## Mituot

Quá tuyệt vời để post ảnh

----------


## showluo

Hay thiệt
Nhìn như 1 ngôi nhà ấm cúng ý

----------


## sbe

Rất độc đáo, rất cute  :love struck:   :love struck:

----------

